# very wet wedding



## snedelchev (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## katanapilot (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the last one


----------



## Jamiebear (Sep 21, 2008)

The second to last one is amazing, great idea!


----------



## 250Gimp (Sep 23, 2008)

The second last is great!

The last is good to, except the groom seems to be snarling!


----------



## mukti (Sep 23, 2008)

I love the first..its symbolic and different!


----------



## jlykins (Sep 23, 2008)

For some reason the fist on the right side of number one is bothering me... I love seeing the vail, but I just don't like seeing the hands. The others were great though.


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 24, 2008)

I like the first one best.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 24, 2008)

The second to last one is a work of art - if it were only for the positioning of the couple's arms, legs, etc. and the angle, it would be a great photograph. But that deep, vibrant green really sets of the black and white of the suit and dress, and the touch of spherical distortion makes it feel like a moment in time.


----------



## Sim (Sep 24, 2008)

The fourth is my favourite.  Amazing shots!  Its uniqueness and the colours really jump out at me.  

Great work!


----------

